# should I avoid my puppy sleeping in my bed?



## Ilovemydog (Dec 6, 2009)

my pup is 4 weeks(already posted on why I have such a young pup) I have had him two days and he has been sleeping in my bed, he cryed alot the first night so I put him in my bed and he didnt cry im sure he is crying because he misses his mommy and brothers :-( Im trying to make this as easy for him as possible am I hurting the pup?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I don't see why not as long as you don't mind if he pees on your bed during the night.


----------



## Ilovemydog (Dec 6, 2009)

for some reason he has not peed or pooped on my bed, he woke me up this morning I took him outside and he peed and pooped,


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

That's good!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

How heavy to you sleep at night? He's so young that I would be afraid of rolling over on top of him! 

Are you working on crate training him? You might try a crate next to your bed for now. You could try putting a shirt of yours in the crate.

I think all cry at nite when first brought home regardless of age.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark has been crated at night since he was brought home at 8 weeks old. I thought he earned the freedom to sleep in my room at night a few months ago, but was proved wrong. Back into the crate he went up until a few weeks ago. He is now almost 8 months (tomorrow!) old and sleeping loose in my bedroom with a baby gate at the doorway.

He starts out on my bed, mostly because I call him up, but as soon as I start to fall asleep he goes to his bed or the floor. Apparently my twin bed is too small for the both of us and I ain't moving!


----------



## Ilovemydog (Dec 6, 2009)

i do have a little bed for him next to my bed but it just has some fresh washed blankys and stuffed animals. A shirt of mine is a good thought though.


----------



## Ilovemydog (Dec 6, 2009)

forgive me for such a dumb question as for this is my first puppy..what is a crate...the little house with a door on it that you carry?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

http://www.tractorsupply.com/pet-care/pet-crates-carriers/pet-crates/

You'll want a crate that he can grow into (48" possibly with dividers) that will keep him safe while you are not there to watch him. 

Puppies get in to all sorts of stuff that they aren't supposed to. I believe Stark ate Elizabeth's bed which is why he lost his bed sleeping privileges?


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

My dog still sleeps with me when there is room ie: hubby is up or gone. But be prepared, a puppy doesnt take up much room, but a full grown GSD does!!! I make my bed every morning and lay a throw across it for her to keep the dog hair off the sheets and bedding now. Once they get in the habit, it is hard to break. Crate training is wonderful, also, Ava cried when a pup quite a bit, it is maddening I remember







I used a wind up clock and put it in the crate with her (wrapped in a towel), I think it is supposed to simulate a heartbeat......anyway. I will second (or third or fourth) crate training, there are a lot of crate games you can play to make it fun. Good luck!!


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

Mulder was shipped to me by plane, and had some serious crate phobia afterwords. The first couple of weeks I gave him a reprieve from sleeping in it, and let him snuggle in the bed with me. Once he had settled in, I went right back and started reacclimating him to the crate.

I don't think sleeping in the bed is going to create any long lasting behavioral issues, so long as he knows when you say "off", its time to get off. Now that Mulder is housebroken, I don't mind if he jumps up on the bed at night. 

Just be careful you don't roll over on him, or if you have a high bed that he doesn't fall/jump off in the middle of the night!


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

I would be afraid that a baby that young could get injured if it fell off the bed. What I do is get a crate and put it right beside my bed. My last wasn't very happy in it at first, so I would put my hand right down to the crate while I was sleeping. She was fine knowing I was right by her. When she got restless at night, I was able to wake up to take her out.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Or, if your bed is against a wall, you could buy a small crate for him to sleep in on the bed so he can still see you and smell you.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I have also had a 4 week old puppy and they are so so different than 8 week old puppies. Our little one slept on the bed also. For the first week he slept by my belly I am a side sleeper, then as he got a little older he would start there but wiggle his way down towards the foot of the bed. At that point I started putting a towel or little blanket there for him. As he got older I would just take his blanket that he had slept on a few times and put it on the floor. He would get his cuddles then I would put him on his bed. 

Unless he is a real terror or mover you could just start with a cardboard box. Before I knew about crates I used coardboard boxes for my puppies beds.

Val


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Jax08http://www.tractorsupply.com/pet-care/pet-crates-carriers/pet-crates/
> 
> You'll want a crate that he can grow into (48" possibly with dividers) that will keep him safe while you are not there to watch him.
> 
> Puppies get in to all sorts of stuff that they aren't supposed to. I believe Stark ate Elizabeth's bed which is why he lost his bed sleeping privileges?


Buy a crate and/or a excerise pen, it will be a bed.. I mean life saver.

And yes, Stark ate my bed which is why he lost his freedom. He is now getting a little taste of freedom at night only and that is only because I am a light sleeper.

Hahaha..


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Elizabeth...you had a much better sense of humor about it when it happened then I would have!







I can laugh because it's not my antique oak kitchen table that Jax teethed on. I thought DH would kill us both!


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Ilovemydog: This is actually a high sophisticated and carefully developed training programs known as: "Get the human wrapped about my paw as soon as possible." 

You may have already noticed the first training steps known as:
1-feed me only the best 
2-follow my little butt around the house cleaning up after me
3-drop everything to play or cuddle with me as I please

At a certain point you will probably find you have moved onto more complex commands such as the silently communicated "take me for my walk even though there is a hurricane outside" command
or the 
"Get me a more expensive toy" command 
or even the infamous
"Yes, I know it was your grandmother's handmade antique goose stuff pillows, but don't get mad because if you had not left me alone I would not have been forced to entertain myself with it." command. 

This information can all be located under the 'training' forum. 

Good Luck!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Well I will say this again, what works for 8 week old puppies is different than 4 week old puppies. 4 week old puppies really miss the cuddle pack, 8 week old puppies can handle not having the cuddle pack better.

Val


----------

